# 2 Lüfter an einem Boardanschluss



## shannes (6. Juli 2012)

*2 Lüfter an einem Boardanschluss*

Hiho @all,
und besonders die Lüfterspezialisten!
Ist es eigentlich gut möglich, 2 (oder auch mehr, vorrangig aber 2) Lüfter an einem Anschluss eines Mainboards mit einem Y-Stecker zu betreiben/regeln?
Gibt's da Probleme wegen der Leistung über diesen Port?
Klappt das egal ob Spannungsregelung oder Regeln via PWM?

Danke!


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einem Boardanschluss*

Einige Dinge sollte man schon beachte!
Zu beachten ist der Gesamtstrom den ein Onboard-, oder Lüftersteuerungsanschluß abgeben kann. Wenn du für die gesamt verwendeten Lüfter einen Gesamtstrom von 0,75A nicht überschreitest, gibts eigentlich keine Probleme.(steht an den meisten Lüftern am Motorsockel auf dem Aufkleber, aber nicht immer z.B. Xilence, oder einigen Noname-Lüftern)
Welche Stromabgabe seitens einer separaten Lüftersteuerung möglich ist, sollte dazu im Handbuch zu entnehmen sein und kann den 0,75A-Wert deutlich übersteigen!
Einzelanschluß-Lüfterregler im Bracketformat, oder die von z.B. Zalman, sollten unbedingt an einem kühlen Ort im Gehäuse montiert sein, da diese sonst wegen Überhitzung die Regelung verweigern, was auch für andere Komplettregelungen auch zutreffen kann.
Ein Y-Kabel sollte möglichst an beiden Anschlüßen mit drei Kabeln angeschloßen sein.
Sollte nur einer der Anschlüße nur zwei haben, gibts öfters Regelschwierigkeiten an einem Lüfter davon.(ist gegebenenfalls auszuprobieren)
Bei Verwendung mehrerer Lüfter an einem Anschluß, sollten diese möglichst die gleichen Parameter haben (mindest Anlaufspannung und ausprobieren).
Deshalb einen normalen 3-Pin Lüfter, möglichst nicht an einem Y-Kabel mit einem 4-Pin (PWM) paralell betreiben, weil das nicht harmoniert und einer davon ständig die Drehzahl, von Null auf Voll, hin und her wechselt.


----------



## shannes (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einem Boardanschluss*

hey cuddleman,
grazie für die Infos.

Also kann ich eigentlich [0,75A beachtet] 2 Lüfter (3pin) via Y-Kabel an einen Boardanschluss hängen und "gleich" regeln? Geht das auch mit 2xPWM?


----------



## Keygen (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einem Boardanschluss*

müsste auch mit PWN funzen, vorrausgesetzt die Y kabel habene ein PWM pin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einem Boardanschluss*

Wenn die nicht zu Stromhungrig sind sollte es ohne Probleme klappen, aber auslesen läßt sich nur ein Lüfter daher sollten die schon identisch sein. Für PWM Lüfter sollte man den passenden Anschluß nutzen da die Lüfter gelegendlich zum klackern neigen wenn die per Spannung reguliert werden


----------



## Autoexec1 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einem Boardanschluss*

für solche fälle gibt es Lüftersteuerungen, zu denen würde ich dir raten, da durch den zweiten lüfter an einem port die drehzahlmessung nichtmehr funktionieren würde


----------



## Cuddleman (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einem Boardanschluss*



shannes schrieb:


> hey cuddleman,
> grazie für die Infos.
> 
> Also kann ich eigentlich [0,75A beachtet] 2 Lüfter (3pin) via Y-Kabel an einen Boardanschluss hängen und "gleich" regeln? Geht das auch mit 2xPWM?


 
Ja, wenn wie bereits geschrieben möglichst beide Lüfter die gleichen Parameter aufweisen, sollte es Problemlos funktionieren. 
Ausnahmen bestätigen allerdings meist die Regel!!

Geht auch mit 3/3 Pin-Y-Kabel, aber du mußt am Lüfteranschluß mit dem gelben Kabel, eine separate Leitung zum z.B. MB-Anschluß einrichten, damit das PWM-Signal aktiviert wird. 
Möglichst bei beiden Lüftern! 
Das kann zwar in einer kniffligen Arbeit enden, ist aber dennoch möglich.
Eine interessante Alternative lieferte mal Arctic Cooling zu ihren Lüfterserien, da hier schon zu solchen Situationen mitgedacht wurde. Das Konzept (Verwendung gleicher Lüfter/Hersteller über ein PWM-Signal gesteuert)wird auch separat von anderen Zubehörlieferenten angeboten.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-pin-Molex-Bu--an-6x-3-pin-Molex-Stecker.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-3-Pin-Molex-auf-6-x-3-Pin-Adapter-60-cm.html

Besser man verwendet eines dieser Kabel-Adaptierungen.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/FastSear...F0E13B.ASTPCCP7?search=PWM-Kabel&initial=true
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17130&promotionareaSearchDetail=005
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17130&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Zu vermeiden sind solche Adapter ohne Steckersicherung, da viel zu oft Kontaktprobleme damit einher gehen!
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...chse-auf-2x3pol-Stecker-Schwarz-Rot-Gelb.html


----------

